# Fixing leaky trough?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a big plastic trough a tank deicer mekted a hole in the bottom and I used that spray can stop leak stuff in it and it worked.
I cant remember the name but it's the stuff in the commercial where they put a screen door in the bottom of a boat?

I washed the tank and made sure it was completely dry before spraying the stuff on. Did it in layers. Dried again washed it again before filling it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I always wondered about that stuff.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

There is a plumbing tape that is available at Home Depot that is for drain pipes. If you drain the tank, clean and dry it you could apply it from the inside. I bet if installed from the water side Duct Tape would do the job. Ask Red Green! Duct tape is a man's best friend.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> I always wondered about that stuff.


I was skeptical but I fixed the trough 1.5 years ago, still going.
Used it instead of caulking to seal between the floor pan of my shower and the wall panels 2 years ago. 
I bought the tape too. Use it on my old hoses that are split or have holes.

Flex Seal, that's the name of it. I couldn't remember it for the life of me earlier.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Have access to bentonite? That's what we use on stock tanks to seal leaks


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Flex-Seal!!! I fixed a crack in my Rubbermaid trough! Sprayed it inside and out, let it sit 24 hours, fill! Works like a charm....saved me $100!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I fixed mine with Flex Seal tape. I sprayed it with flex seal as but it wasn't dry so it didn't do what I thought it would do so I used the tape and it works fine.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I bought the tape too. Use it on my old hoses that are split or have holes.



I just read "use it on my old HORSES.." and thought what????? :rofl:
I think I need more coffee!!! :rofl:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

boots said:


> Have access to bentonite? That's what we use on stock tanks to seal leaks



Also works to seal off all kinds of dam leaks. :biggrin:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

SwissMiss said:


> I just read "use it on my old HORSES.." and thought what????? :rofl:
> I think I need more coffee!!! :rofl:



ME TOO! I had to reread it and I wasn't going to tell ANYONE... until you posted this.


Not enough coffee in the world today. Not enough.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

SwissMiss I had to reread several times and I'm on the third cup of my second pot. Time for a visit to the eyedoctor.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


SwissMiss said:


> I just read "use it on my old HORSES.." and thought what????? :rofl:
> I think I need more coffee!!! :rofl:


****!!!
Might work for patching up old horses too!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Would the Flex Seal work on a metal water trough.? Its leaking around the seams. So i found out after filling it and discovered, a major ice skating rink in front of it next day. Leaked out half its water over night.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It is supposed to work on metal.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

So does JB Weld


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I've used quite a bit of JB Weld during my years. I'd go with that for metal.


----------



## pennywise (Feb 1, 2016)

ACinATX said:


> We just moved my horses into a smallish (maybe two acre) private pasture, probably temporarily. I am going to work on the pasture a little. I've already learned that of their two troughs, the bigger one is leaky. It's a plastic trough and seems to be leaking from a seam at the bottom, not the drainage plug. I'm wondering if I can just jam some modelling clay or silly putty or something into that seam to stop or at least slow the leaking. Would that work? If so, what could I use that would not be toxic to the horses?


tbh my instinct is to take a lighter to it and melt it closed. Or just dry the bucket and use some glue on it, but not sure of the safety


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just thought I'd add, Flex Seal and JBweld are non-toxic once dried.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks ,I'll probably get the JB weld. Can't do anything with trough till it warms up. Has ice in it right now so has to wait. Fortunately I have another trough to use.


----------



## Maxify (Oct 18, 2010)

I had some target shooters (Air Pellet, for crows. I hate crows} put a small hole in one of my Rubbermade troughs.
A golf tee fit perfectly from the inside pointing out.
Until I dumped, dried and hot glued the hole.
That was 10+ years ago.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

I use kayak repair epoxy. I saw a guy cut a plastic kayak in half with a chainsaw, glue it back together with that stuff and drop it off an overpass to see if he could crack the glue seam. It held. I have used it ever since to do any kind of hard rubber/plastic repair. I have even used it to glue five gallon buckets together mouth to mouth, and cut the bottom out of one to make myself a ten gallon container. It makes a waterproof, flexible bond on plastic, fiberglass, aluminum, etc. It's called WEST SYSTEM G/Flex Epoxy and can be found here on Amazon (which is nice because when it first came out in years past I had to special order it from West System) anyway here is the link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002IZFPQE/


----------

